# New goldfish



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This is my new goldfish yet to be named, who I won at the fair.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

^-^ He's cute! And tiny! He looks happy to be in a real tank and not a bag. What size tank is he in? As far as names, I'm clueless. I'm terrible at these things.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> ^-^ He's cute! And tiny! He looks happy to be in a real tank and not a bag. What size tank is he in? As far as names, I'm clueless. I'm terrible at these things.


He is in my 29 for the time being. My friend is putting him in her pond when he outgrows it.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That sounds like a great plan. This little guy is so luck to be rescued. You should take pictures of him every month just to see (and show the world) how much he grows. 

Hey! What about Lucky as a name? ;-)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I might do that. The sorority is leaving him alone which I am surprised about since they like to chase the mollies


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What a cute Goldy.  I agree with Lucky as a name, it fits well.

Sorority? As in Bettas? @[email protected] Goldfish are better of in cold water as they'll produce even more ammonia than in cold water. Metabolism reasons... And they produce tons of ammonia already in a cold water tank. D:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> What a cute Goldy.  I agree with Lucky as a name, it fits well.
> 
> Sorority? As in Bettas? @[email protected] Goldfish are better of in cold water as they'll produce even more ammonia than in cold water. Metabolism reasons... And they produce tons of ammonia already in a cold water tank. D:


I have the heater at 75 so they both can bee comfortable. He is an active little guy and is oblivious to them and my friend agreed to take him in a few months so he will have a nice koi pond with other goldfish and koi


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What a cutie pie! :-D

Shouldn't be prizes though. :-( Most of them will end up in the trash.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I feel so sad because they were won for little kids and I doubt people will look up their needs.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

He can actually be at temps around 78F provided there is good aeration. At higher temps he will grow faster. 

It really is a shame that live animals are still given as prizes. So many of them end up dying. Yours is probably the one out of thousands at that fair that will live a long, natural, healthy life. That's why Lucky is a great name! :-D

Do you have any live plants in your sorority? Those really help with goldfish waste.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a mariamo moss ball in there right now, I might get another one though. I have an airstone in it too.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That's good. Then you can bring the temp back up to 78F. He'll grow faster, and I'm sure the betta will be happier.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Just turned it back up and they do look a little happier


----------

